# How do I uninstall AppCleaner?



## mimi85 (Nov 18, 2009)

I downloaded it some time ago and don't care for it. However, I can't find a way to uninstall it and have been searching for an answer for quite awhile. Any help would be appreciated. 

I have a 2008 iMac running Leopard 10.5.8 if that makes any difference. 
Thanks!


----------



## jbarley (Nov 19, 2009)

Drag it into the trash, then empty the trash,
done, it's gone...


----------



## mimi85 (Nov 19, 2009)

I've tried that several times, however all that does it remove it from the dock. Nothing appears in the trash, so there is nothing to empty and appcleaner is still in my apps, both in spotlight and finder.


----------



## jbarley (Nov 19, 2009)

you have to drag it out of your "Application" folder into the trash, not from the dock.


----------



## mimi85 (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks, so far so good!


----------



## lbj (Nov 19, 2009)

Wouldn't be ironic if there was no way to remove AppCleaner?


----------



## mimi85 (Nov 19, 2009)

Ha, that's what I was starting to think!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 19, 2009)

Just run AppZapper on AppCleaner to remove it... then, download AppCleaner so you can cleanly remove AppZapper.

Then, well, I guess download and use AppZapper to cleanly remove AppCleaner.  And so then you might want to download AppCleaner so you can clea... AAAAAAH!


----------



## mimi85 (Nov 19, 2009)

Too funny - thanks for the much needed laugh!


----------

